# My sons first "Sports Jiu Jitsu" tournament



## Pyrock (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a link to my sons first "sports Jiu Jitsu" tournament.  It was an exhibition event at his Tae Kwon Do tournament where they teach Jiu Jitsu once a week.  He also wrestles once a week.  He turned 7 three days before this tourney.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!  Feels great doesn't it?

My boy, 7, just started Judo a few months back.  I'm love'n it!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Pyrock (Oct 6, 2008)

It does feel pretty cool.  I was just surprised that he remembered the techniques although I shouldn't be because he plays around with the grappling dummies I made him.  To him, it's a game that he loves to play.  The problem is that he's losing interest in Tae Kwon Do but still loves sparring.  At least he will have good stand-up skills should he need them some day.

"My boy, 7, just started Judo a few months back."

How does your son like Judo so far?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 6, 2008)

congrats to the young man

the first one is always the hardest 
remembering all he needed to deserves praise


----------



## lklawson (Oct 6, 2008)

Pyrock said:


> How does your son like Judo so far?


He asked if he could compete in the Olympics in 4 years.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Pyrock (Oct 6, 2008)

lklawson said:


> He asked if he could compete in the Olympics in 4 years.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 

Hells ya!


----------



## lklawson (Oct 6, 2008)

Pyrock said:


> Hells ya!


I can see the copy writing itself already:

"Youngest Judoka Olympian ever registers at age 11, interest started at age 7."



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

